# Oyster Night 5-7



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I are not sure of the oyster situation due to the freshwater recently but we are planning to have a few drinks at Gilligan's Wednesday night after a brief stop at Hemingway's for some fish tacos. Hope to see you all then.

Banana Tom,

We may be making a "Best Stop" run. I'll get with you all on the details Wed. night.:thumbup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Been meaning to come down to this for some time now. Cindy & I will be at Gilligan's for our first time tomorrow night so will be looking forward to meet/greet some fellow forum members.

(btw - what's the deal/hours on the Hemingway's tacos?)


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Oysters and Fish Tacos*



AndyS said:


> Been meaning to come down to this for some time now. Cindy & I will be at Gilligan's for our first time tomorrow night so will be looking forward to meet/greet some fellow forum members.
> 
> (btw - what's the deal/hours on the Hemingway's tacos?)



We will see you there Andy. As far as the deal at Hemingway's usually they have the best $1 fish tacos around on Wednesdays. Until it is warm enough they will only serve at the inside bar. Ms Gin not too much into the oysters so I'll take her there first and then go see the PFF group. Its been a while for me. I may have to wear a name tag.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

What time at Gilligan's?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I figure Gin and I should be there around 6/ 6:30 at the latest.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like Gin and I will be there between 4:30 and 5 now.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Before we make the drive from GB, we are talking about the Gilligan's in Destin?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pcola Beach*



gulfbreezetom said:


> Before we make the drive from GB, we are talking about the Gilligan's in Destin?


No not Destin. The Gilligan's we are talking about is behind the Hampton on Pcola Beach next door to Crabs.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

SWEET!! Crystal and I will be stopping at Hemingways for some of those delicious $1.00 fish tacos first.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Roger that. We shall be there also.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

The Oysters are great and so is the company!! We hope to see you all there!

Starts at 3pm but the forum usually comes around 5 or 6....

xoxo - Kyra & Jeremy


----------

